# The B & B method



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

I got snagged to write a little article for our upcoming June newsletter. I thought it would be a good idea to show folks how to safely capture a down injured bird. I have to be kind of concise because I've only got one page so what do ya'll think - any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, NAB!!

Can't think of anyone else, at least on this site, who has had more experience catching and rehabbing these type of birds! You and Nancy are just phenomenol!

Your article with picture is just great!

Only comment I have...what about AIR holes...how many and where?

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Well air holes sometimes aren't the best idea*

As you can see sometimes a bird will try to break out via an air hole when they are excited, like this little fellow did - as long as they don't seal the box with tape the dark is probably best for the bird until it can be brought to a rehabber, especially Owls they tend to calm down in the dark..

NAB 

Look at what this little fellow did trying to get out.










Here's the box buster on his release day.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, the article sounds great to me especially for the type of birds you and Nancy care for. There is another method shown at this site: http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

I know this works for pigeons because we have caught them that way but raptors may not fall for it.

I loved the picture of your little owl escapee.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

All i Know is the Two Hawks that were Down, that i caught and Brought to the local Nature center, i just Gently covered them wih a blanket and they were Real calm until i brought them in. Dave


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks, Nab...I DID wonder about that very possibility, knowing about cats who will do the same thing!

Just wondered about being able to have enought air to breathe...depending on the time in the box, of course.

Love, Hugs and Scritcehs

Shi


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I love that little owl!


----------

